# Found at Shoshone



## Apohis1620 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think a member of our party mistook something of someone else as something of mine. Would really like to return it to the rightful owner. It was in a green dry bag. Please call to identify the contents. 970-208-3182.


----------



## Pickle-D (May 6, 2009)

*Are you a cop?*

Just asking.


----------



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

Littering and.
Littering and.


----------

